# Help for squirrel hunt tomorrow



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey guys, I am going to try my hand at squirrel hunting tomorrow. Can anyone give me a few pointers, maybe things they picked up on that they wish they would have known before starting out for the first time?

I realize this is pretty vague and the timeline is short, but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Look for mature hardwood trees, the bigger and taller the better. Acorns are probably the best natural attractant. Find them and your bound to find some bushy tails. And probably deer too! Hunt in the first and last couple hours of daylight. Camo up good, face mask, gloves and all. Get comfy, don't move much get a squirrel call and use it sparingly, but mostly sit and wait. Use either a .17 or .22LR or .22mag. and try and do the head shot so you don't waste meat. Have a good rest to shoot off(shooting sticks). Or you can use 12 or 20 gauge if you want but you have to pick out the BB'S from the meat. Good luck!


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the response postal. I will be using a .22. I will be sure to look for acorns, although that shouldn't be too much trouble if the tree across the street from my house is any indication.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great advice about the acorns. Another piece of advice, sit still for half an hour at a time. Let your eyes and ears do the hunting. You would be surprised how close they will get to you. Got one today, in the spot I'm taking Postal next week, at ten feet. Actually jumped onto the tree trunk i was sitting against before moving off a few feet and making its last pause.

Also be sure of what is behind your target when squirrel hunting with a 22. You MUST have a solid backstop for that bullet before you turn it loose. Wait til the squirrel is on the tree trunk or on the ground before you fire. If you can see past the squirrel, the bullet will pass the squirrel.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

22 hunting is a challenge now with all the leaves on the trees....but that is the only way I would do it  good luck and please post a report


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. And yes it should be a challenge with the .22!

My hunting partner got sick last night so we didn't make it out today. Going to shoot for next week. I will be sure to put up a report.

Thank again


----------

